
Show HN: TrainHard – Connecting Athletes with Trainers - ctesene
https://trainhardapp.com/
======
ctesene
Our goal is to make it easy for athletic trainers of all disciplines to create
online courses and/or provide 1:1 training via our platform. We are currently
looking for trainers to beta test.

------
ctesene
If you are interested in beta testing, please reach out.

